# Howdy From Texas



## Geoff69 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello all, I've been following many of the discussions here for the last 8 months or so, and finally decided to join in on the fun. I have learned so much here and hopefully by sharing my experiences, I can help also.

Thanks,

-G


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 12, 2014)

hi geo, welcome!


----------



## Tagger (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome man! 

Watch out for dat durr Ebola! 

Sent from my super gyno titty...


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## dagambd (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Mistakang (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in Dallas...welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

